# Bonding



## Echo (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's a pic of the gang all in the enclosure together a few days ago.
Scanning some more in soon but here's the first :bunnydance:

Seem to like each other so far


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh wow! It's my dream to get a 3rdbunny and bond it to my 2. I'm nervous about doing itthough... your guys look like they're getting a long great!!Did you just put them all together at once, or did you work on themindividually.

Nadia


----------



## Echo (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi 

Well their cages are in the same room for a start so they would have been aware of each other's presence I assume.

Then I took the 4 of them into a room in the house and held them inturns beside each other on my lap so they could get used to the idea ofbeing near each other, then I let them all run around together in thesmall room and the main reaction was indifference which is better thanaggression :?

2 more times with that I think and since there was no aggression I letthem out to play in their new enclosure, where none had been before soit was 100% neutral ground.


With just adding 1 new rabbit I think i'd work on it individuallyfirst, letting the new rabbit meet the other 2 separately so they wontgang up and so they'll all be more comfortable when they have a groupsession. 


I guess technically mine 'met' separately because Jack was too busydigging in the carrier to pay any attention to the new rabbits, soreally Captain met the 2 new ones first.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 14, 2007)

Cool! I'm going to keep that inmind. It's encouraging to see people with little bunnyherds. I love it! Make sure you keep updating asthe bonding goes on - I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of yourguys all living together. 



__________
Nadia


----------

